# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Apsara phong cách Chămpa trong lòng Đà nẵng- Nha hang Apsara Da Nang

## thaont89

*Địa chỉ: 222 Trần Phú, Quận Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam

Điện thoại: (84-0511) 3561409 / Fax: (84-0511) 3562001*

Nhà hàng Apsara tọa lạc ở số 222 đường Trần Phú – đường phố chính của Trung tâm Thành phố Đà Nẵng, cách Bảo tàng Chăm 5 phút đi bộ.Nhà hàng Apsara được trang trí với phong cách dân tộc và có những sản phẩm nghệ thuật tiêu biểu, rực rỡ và huyền bí nhất của văn hóa Chămpa.


- Khuôn viên rộng hơn 1100m2 với 300 chỗ : 250 chỗ trong phòng máy lạnh và 50 chỗ trong vườn cây cao toả bóng, thoáng mát và lãng mạn.

- Nhà hàng chuyên về Hải sản và cơm Việt Nam, với đội ngũ đầu bếp nổi tiếng từ Nhà hàng Hải sản Song Ngư – Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.


Nhà hàng được trang trí với phong cách dân tộc Chăm và có những sản phẩm nghệ thuật tiêu biểu, rực rỡ và huyền bí nhất của văn hoá Chămpa.


- Nhà hàng có biểu diễn hàng đêm ca múa nhạc dân tộc Việt Nam và Chăm.






(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## e63

cải cổng nhà hàng ấn tượng quá

----------


## namnguyen

Nên ăn ở đây, có thêm biểu diễn Chăm rất hay

----------


## dung89

nhà hàng phong cách của người Chăm à

----------


## hoaban

Đợt nọ vào trong Thánh Địa Mỹ Sơn tiệc quá không được xem múa Chăm. Nhà hàng có thêm tiết mục này thật là độc đáo.

----------

